# A "Clean" Thumb Drive



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2008)

My wife just handed me a thumb drive (flash drive) that wound up in the washing machine. Let's just say it is "clean" at this point. My question is, once I have allowed time for it to dry out, will it be safe to plug it into a computer to see if it still works? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 29, 2008)

Happened to me and it worked fine but mine was in a rubber keychain holder so I don't know if that will make a difference. I'm betting it will work.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Happened to me and it worked fine but mine was in a rubber keychain holder so I don't know if that will make a difference. I'm betting it will work.



Mine is in a similar type of rubberized holder as well. Thanks!


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 29, 2008)

Should be ok, but if you believe it might damage your computer you can always take it to your neighbors house and tell him you have an amazing file that he just as to see and let him plug it in


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> Should be ok, but if you believe it might damage your computer you can always take it to your neighbors house and tell him you have an amazing file that he just as to see and let him plug it in



LOL, I thought about that. But we have an older computer downstairs so I will probably let it be the guinea pig.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 29, 2008)

It's safe to plug in. The USB plug isn't driving enough power to fry your computer if there is a short.


----------



## historyb (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine got washed twice when I left it in my pocket, it was one of the old ones and dried out and worked great after. I still use it


----------

